# SHELTER Bloomington IL:Beautiful Agouti Dutch Neutered Male



## BlueFrog (Feb 14, 2012)

Norway has one of the more dramatic rescue stories I've encountered - one of those that makes me immensely grateful for the role of shelters in our society. 

Norway's owner went into her burning apartment to retrieve her two rabbits after the meth lab located in the apartment below exploded. She was outside at the time but was not going to allow her bunnies to burn to death. Three days later she brought them to a large open-intake shelter, with the clothes on her back still reeking of smoke and having to surrender her bunnies because she still had no place to live. 

As you might imagine, the staff and I made transferring these particular rabbits to a no-kill facility a priority. The great folks at the Humane Society of Central Illinois took both in, and adopted out the second rabbit (who was not bonded to Norway) almost immediately. 

Poor Norway has been overlooked for something like ten months now. It's a pretty cushy place to be a shelter bunny, but this sweet guy deserves to have a real home again. He was actually the preferred bunny of the two by myself and the original staff due to his wonderful temperament, but the flashy bunnies have gotten adopted and he sits ... and sits ... and sits. At some point along the way he's grown slightly cage territorial but, I'm told, does not bite or injure anyone. 

Won't someone please adopt this much-loved boy? It is Adopt-a-Rescued Rabbit Month, after all!

Please note I can't provide transportation or a shelter transfer for this bunny. He must go directly to a home. I don't know whether the shelter can arrange transport or not. It's worth asking.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 14, 2012)

Is there anyway to contact the original owner? Maybe after 10 months her situation has improved and she can be reunited with Norway. Just a thought  Good luck he is lovely.


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 14, 2012)

Unfortunately, privacy issues preclude contacting her - if we could even track her down at this point. Sad, because I'd be willing to bet she would want him back. I have been known to slip my email address to surrendering owners so they have someone who is not bound never to tell others where their pets have gone, but I wasn't there the day the bunnies arrived. The best I can do is help the shelter find a great home for him. 

(And for the record, he's older than the web page indicates because his original paperwork was out of date plus they haven't updated it since his transfer).


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 14, 2012)

Wishing you all the luck finding this sweet guy a "forever" home. 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 14, 2012)

ray:


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 14, 2012)

One of my good friends lives in Bloomington. I put out an alert for her to let people know.


----------



## BlueFrog (Mar 21, 2012)

Latest Norway news: he's on the move! 

HSCI has transferred him to K&R Small Animal Sanctuary in OshKosh WI. In order to facilitate transport, he will be spending the next ten days or so in the custody of CatNap from the Heart in LaGrange Park IL. If anyone in the Chicago area is interested in adopting him before he embarks on his journey northward, please contact K&R (NOT CatNap) as soon as possible.


----------



## Samara (May 2, 2012)

Any updates on this sweet boy?


----------



## BlueFrog (May 2, 2012)

Sweet boy is in foster at K&R Small Animal Sanctuary awaiting adoption. He is MUCH more relaxed in a home environment than he was at the shelters.


----------

